# what jobs are in demand?



## panama

O.k. I´ve asked quite a few questions regarding the availability of I.T. jobs in serveral forums including this one. And it seems that the responses are: "not as many i.t. jobs". My follow up question is this: What industries are thriving here in Germany, and as a result, what are the most common types of jobs in the market? In summary, What types of jobs are in demand here in Germany? 

I know this is a broad question, but please give it your best shot. Or maybe post a link to a similar thread.

Thanks

Alx


----------



## James3214

Axl, try the following recent threads.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...rmany/88141-recruitment-agencies-germany.html
There are a few links on them but I would say there are a lot of 'IT Jobs' but it depends on what skills you have. I think the jobs market here especially in Engineering and IT is really strong at the moment, but getting companies to sponsor you is another matter!


----------



## panama

James3214 said:


> Axl, try the following recent threads.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...rmany/88141-recruitment-agencies-germany.html
> There are a few links on them but I would say there are a lot of 'IT Jobs' but it depends on what skills you have. I think the jobs market here especially in Engineering and IT is really strong at the moment, but getting companies to sponsor you is another matter!


Thank you James

I have done some more reading and it seems that you're absolutely right on your response. The key is "sponsorship" I'll work on that once I learn the language. lane:

Any ideas on which cities/towns where most of these I.T. jobs are?

Thanks again for your prompt reply

Alx


----------



## James3214

I would guess most of the IT jobs would be in Frankfurt (sometimes known as Bankfurt!) 

or at least in the Rhein-Main region.


----------



## panama

James3214 said:


> I would guess most of the IT jobs would be in Frankfurt (sometimes known as Bankfurt!)
> 
> or at least in the Rhein-Main region.


Thanks again James

I have narrowed down my search to Frankfurt now.

Alx


----------

